# Decoy question...



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I am just getting into hunting ducks over decoys… For years I have just been jump shooting ducks on the river ...
my question is, can someone please explain to me your strategies for setting up decoys, what is the "J" formation ? 
I understand that when the decoys are set up it should look like the letter J, that's easy enough to understand… But how do you guys do it ?are they set up with any reference to the wind? certsin distance from shore? does this set up work the same in rivers as it does Lakes ? 
thanks foe any input, im still a novice!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

have the wind at your back, or at least sideways to your position. never in your face. deeks sit in calm water. some movement is good evem by the use of a jerk cord. only call when they they are not facing you. dont overcall.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't get caught up on certain patterns. Patterns are just excuses made up for the days that they don't want to cooperate. " must've been the wrong pattern" lol

If you're hunting in current, tie some from the front of the keel and some from the back, so they appear to be swimming around instead of all facing upstream in a formation waiting for orders. 

As said earlier, they will about always land into the wind. So set up accordingly. 

"Match the hatch" so to speak. This time of year, set the decoys in pairs because that's what the ducks are doing right now. Early in the season, don't set then too close together and use mostly hen decoys because the birds aren't fully plumed.

A lot of times less is more. I have hundreds of decoys, but more often than not, I used a dozen or less. 

The easiest way to set an effective spread, is to stand where you want them to land and throw the decoys off to your left and right as far as you can toss them.


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't think there is one answer/strategy to cover every scenario. I think weather, area, wind, and time of year are the deciding factors for us. 

My understanding of the "J" pattern is that the ducks are supposed to fly down the string and land in the curved area.
I've seen it work for divers on bigger water many times but I've also seen a raft of decoys work for divers too. In my opinion, the "J" is a way to get your decoys way out towards the middle so buzzing birds see them and investigate.I think that pattern is preference and feasibility based. (In my case Certain patterns can be hard to do with a kayak/canoe). Be creative. See what works.

I have been taught big water... bigger spread ( especially late November through December)
Small water ...small spread. ( Especially in the beginning of season)

Regardless of big or small water. My personal preference is a variety of species. (Mallards ,blacks,and grey ducks) ( B bills, cans, coots) etc

The rivers here are small. The only way to set decoys is a few here and there.

Just my opinions and personal preferences based on my experiences. Hope this helps.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The birds will land into the wind. Have a pocket in the decoys for the birds to want to land within easy shooting distance. I think most important is not over calling. Just enough to keep them interested.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hey fellas, thankyou for all the input and replies... quite a few things mentioned that I was not aware of. Like I said, this is the start of something new for me snd I appreciate your help.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Keep your decoys with in shooting range, that way you won't have to guess how far out they are. Pick out one duck and stay with it.It can get confusing when a flock shows up out of nowhere.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

beaver said:


> Early in the season, don't set then too close together and use mostly hen decoys because the birds aren't fully plumed.
> 
> A lot of times less is more. I have hundreds of decoys, but more often than not, I used a dozen or less.
> 
> The easiest way to set an effective spread, is to stand where you want them to land and throw the decoys off to your left and right as far as you can toss them.


Now here is a guy that has paid attention.

I have shot tons of birds over 1 decoy but few over many.

Ducks will fly over geese and land but geese will land outside of ducks. Not always the rule but most of the time.

It's easy to get a single goose to commit but harder to get a flock over water. 

Ducks will swing and land into the wind.

I like to put a small group upwind, one hen in the middle and a couple down wind. Most of the time they will land on the hen. Right in the middle.

Keep the sun anyplace but your face.

Hide the boat. 

Sometimes no calling is better than calling.


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

As everyone stated, wind direction. The birds land and take off into the wind. Mallards, blacks and greys prefer to land behind and off the decoys, just about everything else will come right in.
Which species you are hunting or what is around at the time will determine where you need to position yourself in relation to the spread for the best shooting opportunities.


----------

